# Will this work?



## Mr Clifford (Oct 25, 2011)

Hiyas. I just updated
My iphone to ios 5.0 and ive realised it hasnt synced photos onto the phone. And i cant find them anywhere on itunes.
If i restore the phone from back up to before i updated will it give back the photos?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you connect your Iphone to itunes click the Photo/Picture tab and you can sync them that way.


----------

